# ODNR Graduates Largest Watercraft Cadets Class



## Ohio News RSS (Mar 1, 2008)

The ODNR Division of Watercraft held its largest graduation ceremony today with 24 watercraft officer cadets at the Ohio State Highway Patrol Training Academy.More...

More...


----------

